# CLIENT RATING SYSTEM



## fred (Aug 30, 2014)

Ok. So I use to rate everyone 5 stars. I would efficiently and quickly get them to their destination and still my rating was droping! WTF. It seems riders prefer their old, smelly, drive crazy, rude, drive around cabbies. Therefore I present my new rider rating system.

Additional Cash tip= 5 stars
No cash tip= 4 stars
Stuck up Rider= 3 stars
Bossy Rider= 2 stars
Slams my door= 1 star
Rude Rider= I stop the vehicle and kick him or her out!

That's my rating system. What's yours?


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

I don't bother with 2, 3, or 4 star ratings anymore, I use a much simpler system now...

Mutual respect, 5 stars.

Disrespectful in any way shape or form, 1 star.

Slamming my car door, even if they tipped me, is an automatic 1 star rating. I simply do not want riders slamming my car door... I don't care if they were having a bad day or not, taking it out on me or my car is not an option.

UBER needs to inform riders that the service we provide is a privilege, not a right.

My rating system is based on a simple question... Give this rider a ride again, Yes (5 stars) or No (1 star)?

Also, I don't check the riders rating prior to the trip, I give every rider a chance...


----------



## fred (Aug 30, 2014)

Well said. I like your system. Might even consider changing mine. Unfortunate however that even when you try your best to provide the best service at hand it seems quite easy for the rider to downgrade you on ratings, thus affecting your status.


----------



## Tophat (Sep 4, 2014)

fred said:


> Well said. I like your system. Might even consider changing mine. Unfortunate however that even when you try your best to provide the best service at hand it seems quite easy for the rider to downgrade you on ratings, thus affecting your status.


Just do your best, that's all you can do... if they don't do their best, don't let them back in your car...


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Tophat said:


> I don't bother with 2, 3, or 4 star ratings anymore, I use a much simpler system now...
> 
> Mutual respect, 5 stars.
> 
> ...


Very well said. A 5 or a 1, really a thumbs up or thumbs down, is all that it should be, and in both rating directions. BTW, that was also the view of the Uber Operations Manager in DC. He specifically said thumbs up or down. Which does not mean that the atrocious 1 to 5 system is going to be changed anytime soon. Uber is known for keeping the bad features of its App and taking away the good ones.


----------



## RODERICK (Nov 2, 2014)

UBER keeps updating app ... one thing UBER should DEFINETELY do is EDUCATE riders ... Washington DC is full of RUDE, walking attitude riders, mean and arrogant, from 1 to 5 then 4 are rude, the worst back seat drivers ever ... I'm sure lots of us have this driving as a GIG but after a couple of these rude SOB's you just want to go home or stop driving for UBER althogether.


----------



## RODERICK (Nov 2, 2014)

Riders app should read once the rider turns it on "RIDING WITH UBER IS A GREAT SERVICE BUT NOT A PRIVILEGE" treat driver with respect and dignity


----------



## laura (Nov 3, 2014)

2 riders today lowered my rating from 5 star down to 4.6 one because she verified herself as someone else then was upset that I needed person who orderd the ride to verify. And second rider pissed about his total. Neither was a reflection on my well done service


----------

